# alfine 11 speed w/ roller brake



## pintwister (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone successfully installed a roller brake on the sg-s700 ?
If so what brand, and where can I get it.
I have looked every where for nexus compatibility to no avail.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

pintwister said:


> I have looked every where for nexus compatibility to no avail.


Is that what you're looking for :

Nexus

Product

The Alfine serie are disk brake compatible , not roller brake.


----------



## roll_off (May 5, 2012)

pintwister said:


> roller brake on the sg-s700 ?


probably not with a shimano The contact areas are quite different, but the dimensions are similar. So it´s difficult to make an adapter.
The NuVinci offers 3 types of brake configurations. rim, rbr, disc.
Maybe with a spare part it is possible to get an adapter.

For the inverted way: RBr to Disc there are adapters


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

roll_off said:


> For the inverted way: RBr to Disc there are adapters


Good to know , thanx !


----------

